# help me find the shark boat graphics



## fish styx

was on the forum the other day dont member what topic i saw it under but seen a boat with shark teeth graphics painted on it cant find it now .... does any one no where it is ???


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Was it this one?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

here it is finished


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

That is badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

jasoncooperpcola said:


> That is badass! :thumbsup:


Yessir that is SWEET!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I want to paint one like that


----------



## FenderBender

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> I want to paint one like that



Paul, what would a job like that run on a 26' CC? ~$ Very cool work!


----------



## Choozee

That is too cool!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

PM sent fender bender


----------



## fish styx

yes that is it thank you very much


----------



## tightlinessportfishing

was that painted or a boat wrap??


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Its paint


----------



## jsims006

What would that run on a 23" cuddy gofast?


----------



## Hired Hand

That is just to cool. I bet if anything sees that from below it will scatter and fishing may be slow till they realized it wouldn't eat them.


----------



## Gamefish27

Man don't steal the mans paint job.... lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Seeing that might just ruin some young'ns first trip on a boat!! :whistling:


----------



## ShaneLane

This was actually painted by a friend of mine here in tallahassee. If you would like to talk to him this is his website. btw to all of those i have not spoke to in for ever, I miss you and hello lol.
http://designsbymignogna.webs.com/


----------

